# 38 Gallon Lake Tanganyika Setup -- PICS !!!



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

As I have posted before -- I'm redoing my 38 gallon tank. This tank used to be an Asian biotope with rasboras, zebra danios, and pearl gouramis.

This new setup is going to be my first attempt at a Lake Tanganyika shellie setup. I have about 40 shells in there now ranging from 1/2 inch in diameter to 2 inches in diameter, and will also be adding 10 Tonna Tessalata shells, which are about 3 inches in diameter once I receive them from CichlidBreeding.com. The tank has a footprint of 36" long x 12" wide x 21" high.

I'm not sure on my stocking list, as my area fish club has an auction coming up on August 9th. SUGGESTIONS on what I should look for and stock with are really appreciated!

The tank is fully cycled (using some recycled water from my 75 lake malawi setup). pH is about 7.6 and should go up as the shells start to disolve a bit. I'm using Lowes play sand and a small amount of flourite for the plants to take root into. There are about 6 cryptocoryne plants and about 10 vallesneria spiralis. I plan on adding a solid black paper background on the back of the tank to conceal the HOB filters.

Here's a few pics of the setup:














































COUPLE OF QUESTIONS:

1. Are my shells going to be of sufficient size?
2. What stocking suggestions would be good for a beginner?
3. Do I need more rock cover?

THANKS ALL!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful style!

A few things:

First off, get rid of the long spiral shells. They are very pretty but very likely to kill shellies that get stuck too far in. Look for shells that start big and spiral very quickly to nothing, such as the second shell in that picture.

What size shells really depends on what size shelly. I would go to cichlidbreeding.com and take a look at what they offer for shell sizes for which species.

Rock cover depends on if you get a rock dweller. But my first guess is that unless you plan on this being a shelly-only tank, you'll need to stack some rocks in a corner and create cave like spaces.

You've got many choices for species... it'll be easier to help you if you can list some favorites. Check out the profiles, and see what you can find out about what may be offered at the auction...

Cycling... how are you maintaining your bacteria until you get fish in there?


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

i think both shelss are too small for shellies.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've removed the long cylindrical shells, as suggested by h0nkzz. The new shells which I have on order are larger, and I think it will make a nice contrast to the smaller shells. I'm also planning on adding a few more small round rocks to make some caves.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

looks nice to start off with... what's the stuff on the glass?

grtz, 
Koen


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

Some algae with some duckweed growing off of it...kinda ugly but I try to let things go as naturally as I can...


----------



## NeoAlaska (May 14, 2008)

I agree with getting rid of the long shells but the other works great. My occies and multies both like those.

Multies are great as they have some funny behavior and their interactions with each other and their tank mates are fun to watch. Aggressive, but not in a psychotic way.

Occies (mine are golds) are really fun. They pose constantly and they follow you around so to speak as you walk around the tank. They even flare when our dog walks by. What a personality. Aggressive, possibly psychotic. :wink:

Those are the two I have. So those are the only two I can offer an opinion on.

Depending on what you get you may change around the shell arrangement. My multies like 'em all piled up and deep. My occies like some space between the shells.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Looks great!

Clean that glass! :lol: Just IMO but having a spotless plain background makes it much easier to envisage the tank extending _beyond_ the background.

:thumb:


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

I picked up four Julidochromis regani and five Neolamprologus multifasiatus from from our local fish auction...


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice, looks like its going to be an active tank


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought one of the most populous snails in lake tanganyika had the long, spiral shells? Can anyone point me to what I might be thinking of?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Tang snails most know about because shellies live in them are more rounded in shape. Maybe you are thinking of Malaysian Trumpet Snails with the long narrow pointed shells?


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

No, it's not MTS. I tried looking for it last night, but couldn't find it.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/f ... hauma2.jpg

Neothauma tanganyicense

Not as conical as I thought.


----------



## nchoe123 (Nov 11, 2007)

I just placed an order for 48 shells for $36 shipped...

http://mrcaviarbest.stores.yahoo.net/escargotfrance.html

remember to get the empty ones...


----------



## Pedro (Oct 22, 2002)

Looks great- but I would also build up a (vertical) rocky portion for the Julies to enjoy. You will then be able to see their willingness to 'hug' the (in)sides of the more vertically spaced rockwork. Heck, build up one corner all the way to the water line. It's nice to have varied heights in a tank IMO. Tanganyika lets you do this, even in smallish tanks since the fish don't tend to go WWIII from the get go if you plan ahead .

enjoy,
Pedro


----------



## Pedro (Oct 22, 2002)

Looks great- but I would also build up a (vertical) rocky portion for the Julies to enjoy. You will then be able to see their willingness to 'hug' the (in)sides of the more vertically spaced rockwork. Heck, build up one corner all the way to the water line. It's nice to have varied heights in a tank IMO. Tanganyika lets you do this, even in smallish tanks since the fish don't tend to go WWIII from the get go if you plan ahead .

enjoy,
Pedro


----------

